# Don Burke -  Our own Donald Trump



## basilio (28 November 2017)

The last couple of days has seen the destruction of Don Burkes (public) persona as Mister Gardening nice guy.  Turns out he is an absolute pig of a man in his relations with women ( in particular.)

Apart from his belief that being a star entitles him to say/do anything he wants with any women who crosses his path he also has the particular Trumpian talent of evoking total denial as a defense.

When the list of accusers stretches from senior managment at Channel 9 to the production staff who watched his behaviour to the people who had to endure it the total denial ploy looks as  effective as King Canute  ordering the tide to stay.

I suppose the overriding question is "* How has he gotten away with it for so, so long ?*


http://www.canberratimes.com.au/com...t-for-men-like-don-burke-20171127-gztgu3.html

*Olympic swimmer Susie O'Neill 'flabbergasted' at Don Burke comments: 'It was crude and it was belittling.*

*...An absolute monster'*
 
_As a result, dozens more people have come forward with allegations about Burke._

_"I was a researcher for many years, he was horrific,' said one woman._

_Another said he was "gobsmackingly disgusting"._

_*Even a producer who worked with him when he did the odd story for A Current Affair in more recent years, said: "I've worked with a lot of pigs but none so depraved as Burke.*"_

_One former print journalist said Burke was "alarming and revolting" to deal with. When she went to do a behind-the-scenes story on Burke's Backyard, the program was filming the house of an elderly couple._

_"At the house, Don started making revolting and sexual comments about the plants to the lovely elderly lady," she said._

_"He said one flower looked like female genitalia after giving birth. Another he said looked like a clitoris. The woman was horrified._

_"It was pretty squishy in the house - you know what filming is like, with the crew and everyone - so Don asked me to sit on his lap. I flatly refused._

_"He made similar comments at the next people's house. He was an absolute monster."_

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/ent...de-and-it-was-belittling-20171127-gztw2n.html


----------



## tech/a (28 November 2017)

Not even close to Trump

Fake headline


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

Another dredging exercise for everyone with an indignation gene to revise history with today's values.

And it's old news that cast and crew have axes to grind with Don Burke. Back in the day it was common knowledge he took no prisoners when it came to everyone doing their job meticulously. I bet there are plenty of Burkes Backyard people who failed the test and have axes to grind using sexual and any other reasons to put the sequiturs in.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 November 2017)

Being a pig is different from committing a crime. If people are alleging sexual assault, they need to take it to the police and have charges laid and not use the media and cheque book journalism to get revenge.


----------



## basilio (28 November 2017)

"Being a pig"  is a short hand way of saying Don Burke routinely behaved in a way that disgusted his colleagues, his staff and the management at Channel 9.

Being a perfectionist can raise hackles. This went far beyond that.

*We know how far because Don Burke himself said the alleged comments were disgusting and he had never/would never say such things.  *The fact that these comments were heard and reported  by scores of people who worked in and around him suggest that either every other person is a liar - or Don Burke is liar. 

That is the Trump connection.

Lets sample what a Don Burke pig comment looks like. And the rest of the article tells a story of a woman who ended her career in journalism after a  traumatic Don Burke incident.

* Olympic swimmer Susie O'Neill 'flabbergasted' at Don Burke comments: 'It was crude and it was belittling' *







*Kate McClymont*
 Contact via Email 
 Follow on Twitter 

1,482 reading now
In the wake of the explosive revelations about the behaviour of Don Burke, Fairfax Media has been inundated with emails and calls from members of the public, former employees and other media figures making further allegations against the former top-rating presenter.

Olympic swimmer Susie O'Neill said she was alone in her Brisbane house when Burke and two male crew members came to film her in the lead-up to the 2000 Sydney Olympics.

Usually high-profile sports people have a minder, but this was the genial gardener from _Burke's Backyard_. O"Neill thought, "how dangerous could that be?"

*But as she stood in front of one of her favourite artworks, a painting of a flower done by her husband, Burke remarked, "Is your c--- as big as that?"*

O'Neill was flabbergasted. "It was crude and it was belittling," she said.

Nick Cummins, her manager at the time, told Fairfax Media he was horrified when he received O'Neill's call to tell him what had happened with Burke. "She was intimidated by the crude sexual innuendo," he recalled.

*Former crew members contacted during an extensive Fairfax Media/ABC investigation confirmed O'Neill's account of Burke's behaviour.*

Mr Cummins, now CEO of Cricket Tasmania, said he immediately contacted both Channel Nine's management and Burke himself.

"Burke was so convincing in his denials," Mr Cummins recalled.

When he read Fairfax Media's account of women making accusations against Burke, Mr Cummins wanted to point out that it was not just "disgruntled" former Burke employees with an axe to grind.

"It has stayed with me all those years," he said. "It was such an injustice." Although O'Neill's management did their utmost to pull the program, Nine pointed out that O'Neill was contracted to the network and refused to budge.


----------



## Junior (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> Another dredging exercise for everyone with an indignation gene to revise history with today's values.
> 
> And it's old news that cast and crew have axes to grind with Don Burke. Back in the day it was common knowledge he took no prisoners when it came to everyone doing their job meticulously. I bet there are plenty of Burkes Backyard people who failed the test and have axes to grind using sexual and any other reasons to put the sequiturs in.





Just to be clear....you are defending the alleged behaviour of Don Burke?


----------



## basilio (28 November 2017)

Anyway Don Burke appears to want to take these allegations to court for defamation.

Be fun to see how that turns out. I'll shout the popcorn !!

_"Daily Mail Australia earlier revealed Burke called in top defamation lawyer Patrick George, senior partner at the law firm Kennedys Australia.

Burke called the allegations 'false and defamatory' and appeared poised to take legal action against his accusers. "_
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...CEO-David-Leckie-speaks-Don-Burke-claims.html


----------



## tech/a (28 November 2017)

*Another dredging exercise for everyone with an indignation gene to revise history with today's values.
*
Not condoning but I do agree with this.
Things were more liberal and accepted at the time---not accepted now.
This could go back to many different issues 

Homo sexuality.
The village people.
Thunder from Down under.
Every Beauty pageant ever run
Kids Beauty pageants and their parents 
Cartoons---*watch fog horn leg horn*!

The list goes on.
Should be a statute of limitations if there isn't then its discrimination!
There are statutes of limitations on most everything else.


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

Junior said:


> Just to be clear....you are defending the alleged behaviour of Don Burke?





I'm saying if it was so bad back in the day, there was nothing stopping any of them from making a formal complaint and seeking legal advice.

Today you look at someone the wrong way and your'e a sexual predator. 

My bet is most men have someone in the ether who would climb all over their backs given the chance of a mob assassination as a vehicle. It'll be adults seeking apologies from primary school teasing next on the agenda.

Your question has been crafted to assume Don is guilty as charged and asking me to defend a unspecified behaviour. Perhaps you might like to present the argument in terms of what is actually alleged, on a scale of 1 to 10 how plausible the allegations are, on a scale of 1 to 10 how they relate to sexual misconduct and on a scale fo 1 to 10 how relevant today's snowflake insults are to 1970's 80's, 90's.


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Being a pig is different from committing a crime. If people are alleging sexual assault, they need to take it to the police and have charges laid and not use the media and cheque book journalism to get revenge.





What we actually witnessing is "bystander effect". Society has had so many social and correction changes made they are like frogs in a pressure cooker. Instead of heading off the assaults they have been do nothing sheep, just watching on and being penned in by others.

WE all knew that the entertainment industry is full of casting couches, actors, etc and that there's a price for everything, but now the performers have spilled out into mainstream society with their own peculiar brand of ethics and the public don't see them as the skilled actors they are.... they make a living out of convincing people they have values they don't really possess, including vanity.


----------



## Junior (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> I'm saying if it was so bad back in the day, there was nothing stopping any of them from making a formal complaint and seeking legal advice.
> 
> Today you look at someone the wrong way and your'e a sexual predator.
> 
> ...




I haven't asked you to defend Don Burke.  You already did that, which I find odd unless you worked with Don through that period of time, or have some knowledge of what happened.

The sheer volume of stories coming out, from not just women, but men who worked with him, indicate a high probability that there is some truth to the stories.  If you think some of that behaviour was acceptable even 20 or 30 years ago.....then you're a lost cause.  Have you ever asked a woman at work if she has a big c*nt?  Have you booked a hotel room for young woman and told her it's a part of the job interview process?  Was that normal in the 80s?

I don't know how much truth there is to those allegations, but jumping to defend the guy straight off the bat seems odd to me.


----------



## basilio (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> What we actually witnessing is "bystander effect". Society has had so many social and correction changes made they are like frogs in a pressure cooker. Instead of heading off the assaults they have been do nothing sheep, just watching on and being penned in by others.
> 
> WE all knew that the entertainment industry is full of casting couches, actors, etc and that there's a price for everything, but now the performers have spilled out into mainstream society with their own peculiar brand of ethics and the public don't see them as the skilled actors they are.... they make a living out of convincing people they have values they don't really possess, including vanity.




What are you on about Tisme?  This makes no sense.  At all.


----------



## Logique (28 November 2017)

Not being partisan are you Bas?

You're not saying Don Burke is the Aussie Bill Clinton are you?  Bill Clinton the alleged intern fiddler. And defended by his wife Hillary. Both Democrats.

Bas, let's see you come out and protest in defense of Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## Value Collector (28 November 2017)

Logique said:


> Not being partisan are you Bas?
> 
> You're not saying Don Burke is the Aussie Bill Clinton are you?  Bill Clinton the alleged intern fiddler. And defended by his wife Hillary. Both Democrats.
> 
> Bas, let's see you come out and protest in defense of Monica Lewinsky.




Wasn't the relationship between Bill and Monica Consensual? I don't know all the details, but from memory I can't remember it being a case of sexual harassment.

Bill might have been a crappy husband, but that doesn't equal sexual harassment, 

I am willing to be proven wrong, on the details, but I don't think they are same.


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

Junior said:


> I haven't asked you to defend Don Burke.  You already did that, which I find odd unless you worked with Don through that period of time, or have some knowledge of what happened.
> 
> The sheer volume of stories coming out, from not just women, but men who worked with him, indicate a high probability that there is some truth to the stories.  If you think some of that behaviour was acceptable even 20 or 30 years ago.....then you're a lost cause.  Have you ever asked a woman at work if she has a big c*nt?  Have you booked a hotel room for young woman and told her it's a part of the job interview process?  Was that normal in the 80s?
> 
> I don't know how much truth there is to those allegations, but jumping to defend the guy straight off the bat seems odd to me.





Well if you worked with Don, I'll have to defer to you then. You obviously have the facts and won't let anyone else in on them it seems


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

basilio said:


> What are you on about Tisme?  This makes no sense.  At all.




Not to you it wouldn't. I was talking to Sir Rumpole


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Wasn't the relationship between Bill and Monica Consensual? I don't know all the details, but from memory I can't remember it being a case of sexual harassment.
> 
> Bill might have been a crappy husband, but that doesn't equal sexual harassment,
> 
> I am willing to be proven wrong, on the details, but I don't think they are same.




Oh I think you are talking semantics. We all know he was pursued for whatever it was he was guilty of.


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

tech/a said:


> *Another dredging exercise for everyone with an indignation gene to revise history with today's values.
> *
> Not condoning but I do agree with this.
> Things were more liberal and accepted at the time---not accepted now.
> ...




You must possess a degree of common sense my son.


----------



## luutzu (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> Not to you it wouldn't. I was talking to Sir Rumpole




Is there a special connection between you two that no other can interpret your written English?


----------



## Value Collector (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> We all know he was pursued for whatever it was he was guilty of.




What was that exactly?


----------



## luutzu (28 November 2017)

Value Collector said:


> Wasn't the relationship between Bill and Monica Consensual? I don't know all the details, but from memory I can't remember it being a case of sexual harassment.
> 
> Bill might have been a crappy husband, but that doesn't equal sexual harassment,
> 
> I am willing to be proven wrong, on the details, but I don't think they are same.




Now that I think about it, how did Monica walk home with that stained dress and nobody noticed?


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

Value Collector said:


> What was that exactly?




Ask the other two, between the three of you I'm sure you can fabricate something socially acceptable to the group.


----------



## Junior (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> Ask the other two, between the three of you I'm sure you can fabricate something socially acceptable to the group.




What has been fabricated?

Are the 50 women (and several men) lying, or is Don Burke lying?

Or is it all irrelevant because any sexual abuse which occurred more than a few years ago is completely fine?  How about the Royal Commission into Child Sex Abuse, is that also a waste of time?


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

I think this started around 1975, thus the reason we have a nation full of brats who don't respect our past.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2101786/My-soft-parenting-monsters-children.html


----------



## Value Collector (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> Ask the other two, between the three of you I'm sure you can fabricate something socially acceptable to the group.



You claimed that he was guilty of something, I was just wondering what it was, because the Monica thing was consensual, so I don't think using her as an example says anything.

to be honest I am not much interested, but I was just pointing out that its silly to use Monica as an example of sexual harassment when she claims she wanted it.


----------



## tech/a (28 November 2017)

basilio said:


> What are you on about Tisme?  This makes no sense.  At all.




Why was nothing said or done then.

And----

If its because authority turned a blind eye then they are equally culpable!

They can get away with---Well we certainly don't tolerate that kind of behaviour now!---end of story here.

Would it be acceptable for people like Burke to say.
It was *accepted* then BUT I wouldn't act that way now!


----------



## luutzu (28 November 2017)

tech/a said:


> Why was nothing said or done then.
> 
> And----
> 
> ...




Former comedian and US Senator Al Franken just said the exact same thing though...

He feel ashamed and embarrassed. That kind of behaviour won't happen again.

I guess that's all good then Al.


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

Value Collector said:


> You claimed that he was guilty of something, I was just wondering what it was, because the Monica thing was consensual, so I don't think using her as an example says anything.
> 
> to be honest I am not much interested, but I was just pointing out that its silly to use Monica as an example of sexual harassment when she claims she wanted it.




Yes well I didn't know the relevance or the misdemeanor either. If he had said Paula Jones, well that's another thing again where she tried use Monica as example of his funky and unnatural desire for sex with women instead of men


----------



## Tisme (28 November 2017)

Junior said:


> What has been fabricated?
> 
> Are the 50 women (and several men) lying, or is Don Burke lying?




Like I said you seem to know the truth, you tell us?




Junior said:


> Or is it all irrelevant because any sexual abuse which occurred more than a few years ago is completely fine?  How about the Royal Commission into Child Sex Abuse, is that also a waste of time?




I did ask you to define what the sexual abuse allegations are and you won't out up, so I have to assume teh worst is one still bra snapping incident  and asking a swimmer if her portrait was to proportion?


----------



## moXJO (28 November 2017)

Did Don burke rape someone? 
Whats he guilty of? 
Being crass?
If you can now be jailed for being a diickhead then I'm fcuked.


----------



## Macquack (28 November 2017)

moXJO said:


> Did Don burke rape someone?
> Whats he guilty of?
> Being crass?
> If you can now be jailed for being a diickhead then I'm fcuked.



How much money did you make out of being a diickhead?

That sleazy f*ucker made a shiit load of money because the public viewed him as a nice guy and the "genial gardener".

Now he is using the excuse he has  (undiagnosed) aspergers syndrome.

The guy deserves everything he gets.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 November 2017)

Macquack said:


> How much money did you make out of being a diickhead?
> 
> That sleazy f*ucker made a shiit load of money because the public viewed him as a nice guy and the "genial gardener".
> 
> ...




Yeah, but there is a difference between being crass and being a criminal right ?

People are making veiled and not so veiled accusations of sexual assault which is a crime, so they should go to the cops and lay charges.


----------



## PZ99 (28 November 2017)

Sheesh - The two Dons? They're both Burkes and they both wanna grab funny things...


----------



## basilio (28 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> I did ask you to define what the sexual abuse allegations are and you won't out up, so I have to assume teh worst is one still bra snapping incident and asking a swimmer if her portrait was to proportion?




I left 3 articles which outlined a number of the alleged incidents. You have chosen to ridiculously distort the content of the Susie O'Neill incident and declined to read any of the others  - and then dismissed it all.

In fact Tisme you have excellently demonstrated how these abusive behaviours have been allowed to continue.  You have often said/suggested you are a big wheel in business. I remember the offices you have in every State. 

If your comments here reflect the way you behave with any people, and in particular women, you employ then there won't be any complaints will there? And I guess from the comments of some other posters you have plenty of company.


*Don Burke: Journalist says TV star 'expected to have sex' with her*
Key points:

Amanda Pepe says she resigned from her job to take up a role on Don Burke's program in Sydney
When she arrived she says Burke picked her up personally from the airport to take her to the hotel and she was greeted with a rose on the passenger seat
Ms Pepe said Burke's "intent was very clear he expected to have sex" saying: "he more or less tried to guilt me into it"
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-...says-he-expected-to-have-sex-with-her/9200814

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-...of-sexual-harassment-indecent-assault/9188070


----------



## Macquack (28 November 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Yeah, but there is a difference between being crass and being a criminal right ?
> 
> People are making veiled and not so veiled accusations of sexual assault which is a crime, so they should go to the cops and lay charges.



I was surprised when a former CEO of Channel 9 said Don Burke was "a dirty old man". I thought, you can't say that because you will get sued and former CEOs have real money. Burke is back peddling like crazy, so it must be true! I don't like his chances of "defamation". His prospects of compensation are zero because the accusations are more than likely all true.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 November 2017)

Macquack said:


> I was surprised when a former CEO of Channel 9 said Don Burke was "a dirty old man". I thought, you can't say that because you will get sued and former CEOs have real money. It must be true, end of story. Bourke is back peddling like crazy. I don't like his chances of "defamation". His prospects of compensation are zero because the accusations are more than likely all true.




Yes I think you are right. There are too many people now jumping on the get Burke bandwagon and very few defenders.

I think that this is being used as a launching pad by the feminists to throw men in general out of top jobs and replace them with women, but there is no guarantee that once women have the power they won't be acting in similar ways to Burke.

What is needed are suitable protocols to stop this sort of thing happening. Top management has to have the guts to take it to the abusers whoever they are and let them know that it won't be tolerated.


----------



## greggles (28 November 2017)

I'm seeing news reports that Don Burke was temporarily banned by Qantas for a period during the 1990s for behaving inappropriately toward staff. That's extraordinary and speaks volumes IMO. Whether or not there are individuals with agendas to push with regard to Burke is a little unclear, but for a company to take steps to stop someone from flying at what must have been at or near the height of his popularity is mind boggling and confirms that his behaviour while on board must have been grossly inappropriate.


----------



## Macquack (28 November 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> Yes I think you are right. There are too many people now jumping on the get Burke bandwagon and very few defenders.
> 
> I think that this is being used as a launching pad by the feminists to throw men in general out of top jobs and replace them with women, but there is no guarantee that once women have the power they won't be acting in similar ways to Burke.
> 
> What is needed are suitable protocols to stop this sort of thing happening. Top management has to have the guts to take it to the abusers whoever they are and let them know that it won't be tolerated.





SirRumpole said:


> Yes I think you are right. There are too many people now jumping on the get Burke bandwagon and very few defenders.
> 
> I think that this is being used as a launching pad by the feminists to throw men in general out of top jobs and replace them with women, but there is no guarantee that once women have the power they won't be acting in similar ways to Burke.
> 
> What is needed are suitable protocols to stop this sort of thing happening. Top management has to have the guts to take it to the abusers whoever they are and let them know that it won't be tolerated.



Mate, that second paragraph is completely unacceptable, not to mention total bull****.


----------



## SirRumpole (28 November 2017)

Macquack said:


> Mate, that second paragraph is completely unacceptable, not to mention total bull****.




Can you prove it's false ?

Just as there are mysogynists there are such people as radical feminists (misandrists) who will grab any opportunity to strengthen the position of women in positions of power regardless of ability.  If you don't think that can happen then you are sadly deluded.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 November 2017)

Macquack said:


> How much money did you make out of being a diickhead?
> 
> That sleazy f*ucker made a shiit load of money because the public viewed him as a nice guy and the "genial gardener".






Macquack said:


> Mate, that second paragraph is completely unacceptable, not to mention total bull****.




Macquack, ease up on the language please. It's possible to get a point across without swearing.


----------



## Macquack (28 November 2017)

Joe Blow said:


> Macquack, ease up on the language please. It's possible to get a point across without swearing.



Fair enough, except Don Burke said much worse!


----------



## Joe Blow (28 November 2017)

Macquack said:


> Fair enough, except Don Burke said much worse!



Possibly, but if reports are true, Don probably would have been banned from ASF as well as Qantas.


----------



## Macquack (28 November 2017)

Joe Blow said:


> Possibly, but if reports are true, Don probably would have been banned from ASF as well as Qantas.



Joe, you should have been CEO of Channel 9 and none of this nonsense would have happened.


----------



## sptrawler (28 November 2017)

The problem with all this IMO, the media has zero credibility, I will wait and see what criminal actions are taken against him.
From memory, Tony Abbott was painted as a horrible person, yet the only 'real' people they talked to said he was fine, yet Rudd was a horrible person.
Everyone takes what is said on t.v as gospel, yet IMO it is far from it.


----------



## IFocus (28 November 2017)

Hang on so this bloke with a "OAM" walks into Susie O'Neills home.....our Golden Girl, Olympic icon, some one every parent would be stoked to have as a daughter, sister, wife, he walks into her living room and asks her if her c***t is as big as the flower painting on the wall. 

1st any one here going to call Susie a liar? 

Any one here willing to leave their daughter, sister, wife alone at home with him?

If he behaves like that with some one like Susie what would he be like with a women who has no public profile?

Is this what we expect from some one with a OAM.


----------



## basilio (28 November 2017)

Said it all IFocus. 

And for good measure there were two camera men filiming that interview who backed up the story.

Just unbelievable... and unacceptable.


----------



## sptrawler (28 November 2017)

IFocus said:


> Hang on so this bloke with a "OAM" walks into Susie O'Neills home.....our Golden Girl, Olympic icon, some one every parent would be stoked to have as a daughter, sister, wife, he walks into her living room and asks her if her c***t is as big as the flower painting on the wall.




Why didn't the parents say something about it? Why is it all of a sudden everyone is out of the wood work? What was wrong with saying something earlier to save others?
It isn't as though Rolf Harris wasn't busted a few years back, this sort of thing was a criminal offence years ago, maybe the 'hollywood' mega sue has empowered everyone. 
Hey I don't know and do think it is appalling, but it is amazing not a word was said, until a mogul is busted in the U.S.
It should provide entertainment and feedstock, for the media


----------



## moXJO (28 November 2017)

Macquack said:


> How much money did you make out of being a diickhead?
> .



Seriously underpaid.

This seems to be the trend though. Social media karma. And theres a lot of retards on social media to punish those who have committed sins in the past.

I haven't really kept up with all the atrocities against humanity that Don has committed beyond saying stuff like.
"Nice ar$e"
"Nice rack"
"I like a good fcuk"
I am awaiting the mass murder and rape charges to be laid. Because that might then justify the current outrage.


----------



## sptrawler (28 November 2017)

moXJO said:


> Seriously underpaid.
> 
> This seems to be the trend though. Social media karma. And theres a lot of retards on social media to punish those who have committed sins in the past.
> 
> ...




That's all a bit over reactive IMO, no one has the right to abuse a position of superiority, which Burke would have held at that time.
He hasn't any right to make those sort of comments, to anyone who works for him, if he made those comments to someone who didn't work for him I would expect them to report him to the authorities.
If they didn't they should be ashamed and really have no right of recourse.
If he made those comments to people who worked with him, in front of witnesses, then it should have been reported and one would assume management will be responsible.
Apart from saying rude and horrible things, what has he done?
Can someone tell me?
I'm not saying it's right, but it isn't criminal, they could have walked out and told him to FFF oFF.


----------



## moXJO (29 November 2017)

sptrawler said:


> That's all a bit over reactive IMO, no one has the right to abuse a position of superiority, which Burke would have held at that time.
> He hasn't any right to make those sort of comments, to anyone who works for him, if he made those comments to someone who didn't work for him I would expect them to report him to the authorities.
> If they didn't they should be ashamed and really have no right of recourse.
> If he made those comments to people who worked with him, in front of witnesses, then it should have been reported and one would assume management will be responsible.
> ...




Just have to wait and see what comes out of the woodwork.


----------



## sptrawler (29 November 2017)

moXJO said:


> Just have to wait and see what comes out of the woodwork.




Absolutely, at the moment all I'm hearing is a lot of noise from people who should have told him to shut the FF up, instead of working for him or doing interviews for him.
If he has assualted someone, no doubt he should and will be charged, but at the moment all that is happening, is crucifixion by media as usual.IMO


----------



## Logique (29 November 2017)

As for Don Burke, there seems to be a pathology there. The picnic is short of a sandwich or two, it goes beyond 'self-diagnosed Aspergers'.

I'll take Suzie O'Neill's word over Burke's, any day of the week.


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2017)

If I was the sound man or camera man on site with Burke at Suzie O Neil’s 
And I heard Burke ask what he did
He’d be on the floor.

Any decent guy would do the same.

What would happen?
Burke get you fired
Yeh right—-Suzie ONeil and the other guy backing you up
For doing the right thing.

Seriously guys grow some nuts if you see this stuff
Don’t be apathetic.


----------



## Uncle Festivus (29 November 2017)

luutzu said:


> Is there a special connection between you two that no other can interpret your written English?



Makes sense to me. Don Burke may be crude, rude and all the rest, but until it get's to the point of a legal issue then it's just a vent by disgruntled past acquaintances  and the #metoo echo chamber trend. The 'movement' is at risk of crying wolf once too often based on little more than hurt feelings - it will do great harm to those women who genuinely get abused.


----------



## basilio (29 November 2017)

Reality check on the Susie O'Neill incident. If you go back to the 1st and then the 5th post on this thread you will see that Susie's manager, Nick Cummins , was horrified when Susie told him of the comments. He immediately contacted Channel 9 and Don Burke. 

Don steadfastly denied the accusation. Channel 9 management would do nothing and insisted on the contacted interview being used.  It's unclear if the two camera men were interviewed at the time (or if they were willing to lose their jobs by speaking up). On the face of it Nick Cummins did his utmost to protect his client. His last alternative was going nuclear - a public exposure of TV star Don Burke and the exposure of Susie O'Neill to the media comments - which we can already see see now. 

At that time Don Burke was the biggest star/money maker for Channel 9. Current management will just say things have changed but the comments by previois Channel 9 staff on Don Burke still stand - *he was a total pig of a man.*


----------



## SirRumpole (29 November 2017)

basilio said:


> At that time Don Burke was the biggest star/money maker for Channel 9. Current management will just say things have changed but the comments by previois Channel 9 staff on Don Burke still stand - *he was a total pig of a man.*




His behaviour seems so bizarre and erratic that maybe he does have psychological issues as he implied.

One would feel a certain sympathy for him if there was something medically wrong with him that could be treated. If he wants to retain any shred of credibility then he should get himself checked out.


----------



## basilio (29 November 2017)

SirRumpole said:


> His behaviour seems so bizarre and erratic that maybe he does have psychological issues as he implied.
> 
> One would feel a certain sympathy for him if there was something medically wrong with him that could be treated. If he wants to retain any shred of credibility then he should get himself checked out.




Don Burke attempted to deflect some of the damage in his interview with Tracey Grimshaw by saying he (self diagnosed) believed he had asbergers. 

Unfortunately it came out in exactly the same tone as Kevin Spacey saying he was gay when defending accusations of cracking on to a 14 year old actor. In effect demonising the gay/Asperger community for your actions.


----------



## basilio (29 November 2017)

*More background on  historic complaints about Don Burke.
*
Turns out Don was an ambassador against domestic violence in 1993. However even there there were many complaints about his behaviour to women which went unheeded.

The interview he does with A Current Affair make fascinating viewing. When you watch him you can understand why his denials of any wrong doing seem so plausible. 
.....And then you go back to the accusers and the witnesses.

* Don Burke campaigned against domestic violence in 1993 despite complaints from women *
 
When the federal government launched its "Real men don't bash or rape women" campaign in 1993, four iconic Australian men were featured as "ambassadors" for it.

But when one of them was revealed to be Don Burke, then a major television celebrity, there was an immediate backlash

"As soon as his face appeared in ads, we were contacted by several women saying that he was not appropriate for the campaign because he himself was an abuser," said a former public servant who was involved in the campaign.

Shocked at the allegations, the Office of the Status of Women, which was running the "Stop Violence Against Women" campaign, contacted Burke.

*Related Articles*

*Don Burke, you owe those with Asperger's an apology*
*Autism advocate 'appalled' at Burke's Asperger's excuse*
"We tried to convince him to withdraw from the campaign through his management - he refused," the source said.

Burke, whose program _Burke's Backyard_ was a ratings juggernaut at the time, was quoted in the advertisement saying: "Many people suffer stress, get drunk, lose their jobs, get angry or jealous without resorting to violence. There is never an excuse for a man to be violent towards a woman."

The campaign also featured swimming legend Kieren Perkins, singer James Blundell and ironman Darren Mercer.

Journalist Jacqui Lang, who was working at the magazine _New Weekly_ (now _NW_), recalled being surprised when a woman rang the magazine to say that Burke had to be removed from the campaign because he had assaulted her.
http://www.canberratimes.com.au/ent...te-complaints-from-women-20171128-gzumex.html


----------



## moXJO (29 November 2017)

basilio said:


> *he was a total pig of a man.*



I think this sums it up best.
There are aholes out there.


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2017)

moXJO said:


> I think this sums it up best.
> There are aholes out there.




Every dog has its day
Burke is having his


----------



## notting (29 November 2017)

When so many swoon to your celebrity,
You can get a little carried away with your self.
You really have to learn to be more and more humble
The more people are blowing rainbows up your ars

The shrink might have an interesting take on his flower perceptions!


----------



## PZ99 (29 November 2017)

Speaking of flower perceptions... 



_Comments are disabled for this video..._


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 November 2017)

LOL


----------



## tech/a (29 November 2017)

I Hear the Philodendrons,Roses and Geraniums are putting together a class action.
After that video there is no doubt the Phili's have a case.

I hear Burke wants his lawyers to nip it in the bud.
Personally I think it all stinks.
Should all be out in the open.

Stones in Glass houses —-
Perhaps he will turn over a new leaf

I don’t think he can stem the flow
This has taken root.


----------



## SirRumpole (29 November 2017)

tech/a said:


> I Hear the Philodendrons,Roses and Geraniums are putting together a class action.
> After that video there is no doubt the Phili's have a case.
> 
> I hear Burke wants his lawyers to nip it in the bud.
> ...




Yer a budding philanderer yerself. 



Hooroo.


----------



## Tisme (30 November 2017)

Man hater Tracey Spicer has all the answers =  it's a man's world.

This is the same one who was front and centre a couple of months ago, ready to name and shame dozens of men in the media who were pigs and needed to be outed, but came up with zip. Now she's taking credit for discovering Don's alleged misbehaviours.




> These women have internalised society's misogyny – a culture of victim shaming and blaming. Of course, the only ones responsible are the perpetrators and power brokers.




http://www.smh.com.au/comment/the-a...t-for-men-like-don-burke-20171127-gztgu3.html


----------



## Tisme (30 November 2017)

Latest scandal: Agro is centre of lawsuit claiming Jamie Dunn inserted his hand up his backside as far back as the 1980's(supposed to be fun)


----------



## PZ99 (30 November 2017)

Beat me to it Tisme. Although in keeping with the gardening them I was going to post something about George Bush and John Howard


----------



## Tisme (30 November 2017)

PZ99 said:


> Beat me to it Tisme. Although in keeping with the gardening them I was going to post something about George Bush and John Howard





Seen this one:


----------



## Tisme (30 November 2017)

Memes galore:


----------



## explod (30 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> Memes galore:



I keep seeing the inappropriate heading of this thread.  Trump may be an absolute d..... h... d but he's not the type of sleezy creep of Bourke.  You dissappoint me B.


----------



## notting (30 November 2017)

You know, maybe it would be better if we men just fronted up and stopped pretending not to be what we are!
I went to boarding school and at one time I looked after about 300 PCs in an office.
Let me tell you what I know, from first hand experience, - men are not faithful and will do basically what ever we can get a away with, period!!. You'd be amazed at what even the most boring personalityless 'Norm' gets up to if he get's a chance!
But tell women that and you won't get one!!!    So you have to put on this BS family man crap and keep it all in the shed out the back! Women are not much better but don't act on it like men do.  They don't need the validation from the act, they just need to get the look or what ever.

I have found no 'normal man'  that is not basically a dog!

So we should start with that.  Get it all out and then maybe build walls and rules about how to manage it and protect women!

I've been grabbed and banged aggressively and forced to kiss a baby sitter, who was female.  Weirdly I didn't enjoy any of those experiences.  Even though I thought I would!
Sex is basically our driving force and mixes with everything we do for validation etc.


----------



## Logique (30 November 2017)

explod said:


> I keep seeing the inappropriate heading of this thread.  Trump may be an absolute d..... h... d but he's not the type of sleezy creep of Bourke.  You dissappoint me B.



Great credit to you Explod.  Even if Trump is no saint in this area.


----------



## notting (30 November 2017)

Gets real at 2:20


----------



## Tisme (30 November 2017)

notting said:


> Y
> Let me tell you what I know, from first hand experience, - men are not faithful and will do basically what ever we can get a away with, period!!. You'd be amazed at what even the most boring personalityless 'Norm' gets up to if he get's a chance!
> 
> 
> I have found no 'normal man'  that is not basically a dog!




Well I don't know what socio groups you move in, but I don't know many men who play up. I certainly never felt the need.


----------



## notting (30 November 2017)

Tisme said:


> Well I don't know what socio groups you move in, but I don't know many men who play up. I certainly never felt the need.




Certainly never had the balls to be honest with oneself let alone others.  But hey maybe she reads your posts.  Oh and the socio groups, that ed be Ausi Stock Forums. LOL

I remember at a party when a few gentlemen were talking about that Tiger Woods, just after 'the scandal' broke.  Kind of making out there was something wrong with him.  I blurted out that he was normal and they all flipped on the spot, agreed with me and started talking about the effect on his golf rather than that he was some kind of deviant!!


----------



## Tisme (30 November 2017)




----------



## basilio (1 December 2017)

explod said:


> I keep seeing the inappropriate heading of this thread.  Trump may be an absolute d..... h... d but he's not the type of sleezy creep of Bourke.  You dissappoint me B.




I did explain the comparision (in my eyes) early on.

1) Both used their celebrity status to abuse/harass women they worked with or had any dealings with.
2) Both had form with not just one or two people but many people
3) Most significantly. Both  flatly denied they had done anything wrong .  Donald Trump called all his accusers (15 plus women on the record)  liars. Don Burke  wasn't quite so inflammatory but stilll was exceptionally deliberate in saying he had never made the alleged comments.

If you go back to the Susie O'Neill story you'll see that Don Burke was absolutely resolute and very convincing  in his denial that he had ever made the *"Is your xunt as big as that flower *" comment.  Years down the track when it turns out the two camera men also heard the comment and backed up Susie  he still insists he never said it.  In my eyes that sort of denial is very Trumpish


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2017)

Two things
(1) your with 2 other people with an Olympian in their home 
Why on earth would you make a comment like that?
(2) why didn’t O’Neil and or the cameramen day something then
Better still drop the guy! 

Don’t get it!


----------



## notting (1 December 2017)

Because the Celebrity is given a lot of scope because a hit TV program is hard to get and maintain.
The camera man is just a little guy who doesn't want to lose his job.
O'Neil was probably just shocked and dumbfounded at first and keeping her cool in front of a camera.
These kind of predator types seem to know when to strike so that it's kind of hard to get your bearings on what's happening.  Later on maybe you think about it and think, hey that was f)cked up.
For straight shooters like me and probably you it's just, Na, deck the guy. and put your arm around Suzie.
.


----------



## tech/a (1 December 2017)

Na
Know one I know is that weak!


----------



## notting (1 December 2017)

tech/a said:


> Na
> Know one I know is that weak!




You obviously don't work in show business and I doubt Suzie is weak! Kind of proved she has Gold medal guts!
And here I go again, but what China does to people is far worse and all us Ausi's just sit here doing nothing and saying nothing cause we want business.  That's more than weak it's pathetic...

Look at this little coward.  He even sells out his children to try and take the pressure off him.  People voted  for this piece of piss and will again.  Shorten's not gunning him down he was representing labor and is just the fall guy.  should be given a traitors life sentence.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-29/sam-dastyari-secret-south-china-sea-recordings/9198044

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-11-...-shorten-tells-sam-dastyari-to-resign/9209814

Now tell me again about not knowing about anyone that weak. Just go outside son.







Shorten looking more relaxed, at the rear, whilst caressing the not so confident looking soldier to the front line.


----------



## explod (1 December 2017)

basilio said:


> I did explain the comparision (in my eyes) early on.
> 
> 1) Both used their celebrity status to abuse/harass women they worked with or had any dealings with.
> 2) Both had form with not just one or two people but many people
> ...



Very sloppy and could become innaccurate unless proven before a legal jurisdiction.   Trumps misconducts were alledged to have occurred well before his current celebrity status.  The first orime allegation and pushed by the Clintons was later withdrawn and said to have been fabricatedd by tge accuser herself.   In fact at the time of the alledged misconduct were in different parts of the country.  The false news brigade are taking in most in thier stride.  As I've said I'm no Trump fan but we need to try for the real playing field. 

With Bourke there are seperate parties backing the allegations,  so far different to trump.


----------



## basilio (1 December 2017)

Explod, Donald Trump has always been a celebrity ! He was one of the biggest names in New York in the 80's. I also understand you will find if you check out the allegations that there were witnesses to at least a number of them. Certainly many of the people had spoken to friends or collegaues directly after the event. 

Not to worry.

For another view of Don Burke there is a Good Weekend story that was published in 1991. Very intriguing to hear this genius polymath tell everyone else with great confidence just how good he (Don) was in their field. Worth  the read IMO

* Don Burke: They love him, they love him not *






*Richard Glover*
35 reading now
*TV gardening celebrity Don Burke was controversial way back in 1991, when Richard Glover wrote this assessment for Good Weekend.*

Obsessive, perfectionist, arrogant, self-reliant, conceited, brilliant, egotistical. When you set out to profile a gardening expert, the last thing you expect is passion, controversy, hatred and admiration - all so strongly brewed. Yet this is Don Burke. His television program is now the fifth most popular in the country; his second book the fastest seller in Australian publishing history. For a gardening man, his success is unusual, heightened, extreme. And so is the language people use to describe him.

In more than 50 interviews for this article with colleagues, former classmates and friends, Don Burke is never described as normal. And never is he described as the sort of character who appears on our television sets - that relaxed, laid-back, cheerful fellow with the twinkling dark eyes and engaging smile.

Some talk of this skill before the camera, his photographic memory, his driving desire to provide the best possible show. Others report a darker side, offering their nickname for him as a kind of jokey summary: they call him the Antichrist.

One former colleague refuses for a time to talk to _Good Weekend_. The reason, says a friend, is the person "is too cut up, too destroyed by the experience of working there, to be able to talk about it quite yet".

Even Burke himself does not claim to be laid-back. During a day spent with him, his self-descriptions include "intelligent", "persistent ", "perfectionist" and "driven".

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/goo...ve-him-they-love-him-not-20171129-gzuxsv.html


----------



## explod (1 December 2017)

basilio said:


> Explod, Donald Trump has always been a celebrity ! He was one of the biggest names in New York in the 80's. I also understand you will find if you check out the allegations that there were witnesses to at least a number of them. Certainly many of the people had spoken to friends or collegaues directly after the event.
> 
> Not to worry.
> 
> ...



I do not for a moment condone either of them.  They are disgraceful.   My ipads stuffed so cannot get the arguments across.   But this use of the word "Trump"  to describe things can be a distortion.  A bit like "surreal" in the place of "unreal"  its destroyed the meaning of the word.


----------



## basilio (2 December 2017)

When the balloon goes up ... everyone wants a view..
There is further explict fallout on the way Don Burke routinely behaved with any women with a pulse. It is interesting to note that his production crew  had to continuely warn women off, intervene and then calm things down when women and their partners were outraged by his behaviour.

It now seems that Channel 9 is going to take a bath for allowing this behaviour to continue.

* In their own words: Women speak up against Don Burke *






*Kate McClymont*
 Contact via Email 
 Follow on Twitter 

315 reading now
After interviewing more than 50 former employees or associates of gardening guru Don Burke, a major joint investigation by Fairfax Media and the ABC on Monday revealed a far darker side to the well-known celebrity.

Multiple women alleged that the _Burke's Backyard_ star had sexually harassed, bullied and, in some cases, indecently assaulted them.

Since then there has been an avalanche of further allegations about the former Channel Nine star.

*Fairfax Media has received hundreds of emails and calls from former colleagues, members of the public and celebrities who appeared on his show. They have painted a portrait of a rapacious, vile and cruel narcissist who "viewed women as there for the taking".

But one thing stands out above anything else. How did he get away with it for so long?
*
http://www.canberratimes.com.au/ent...eak-up-against-don-burke-20171201-gzx4eq.html

http://www.canberratimes.com.au/ent...he-nine-network-millions-20171129-gzv46s.html


_"Burke was "two people", explained a former male crew member. There was the genial gardening guru on camera who was "very, very good at what he did". But off camera the real Burke was described by many of those interviewed as a psychopathic narcissist.

"He was an absolute sexual predator. He was a bully. He was horrible to people in the office. He would often have women in tears. He used to take great delight in it. It was like sport to him," said the former male crew member._"


----------



## Tisme (2 December 2017)

basilio said:


> When the balloon goes up ... everyone wants a view..
> There is further explict fallout on the way Don Burke routinely behaved with any women with a pulse. It is interesting to note that his production crew  had to continuely warn women off, intervene and then calm things down when women and their partners were outraged by his behaviour.
> 
> It now seems that Channel 9 is going to take a bath for allowing this behaviour to continue.
> ...




It must be hard being the social conscience and chief apologist for Australia


----------



## basilio (2 December 2017)

Tisme said:


> It must be hard being the social conscience and chief apologist for Australia




Far easier I guess to just say "Boys will be Boys" and dismiss these incidents as haters trying to cut down tall poppies.

What was that you said previously ? Yeah..

_"Another dredging exercise for everyone with an indignation gene to revise history with today's values.

And it's old news that cast and crew have axes to grind with Don Burke. Back in the day it was common knowledge he took no prisoners when it came to everyone doing their job meticulously. I bet there are plenty of Burkes Backyard people who failed the test and have axes to grind using sexual and any other reasons to put the sequiturs in." _


----------



## sptrawler (4 December 2017)

Well getting away from a guy calling a girl some pretty awful things.
I came to Australia as an eight year old kid and my brother, who was two years older developed psoriasis, we were bashed for being Poms and bashed because my brother was a leper and we were called some horrific things. We recieved the "royal flush", were dacked, were beaten on a regular basis.
Who should I complain to?
Can I get compensation, have I got a claim for racial vilification because I wasn't Australian and can we receive welfare for post traumatic stress?


----------



## wayneL (4 December 2017)

#metoo

Only difference is I was a "yank"I


----------



## PZ99 (4 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well getting away from a guy calling a girl some pretty awful things.
> I came to Australia as an eight year old kid and my brother, who was two years older developed psoriasis, we were bashed for being Poms and bashed because my brother was a leper and we were called some horrific things. We recieved the "royal flush", were dacked, were beaten on a regular basis.
> Who should I complain to?
> Can I get compensation, have I got a claim for racial vilification because I wasn't Australian and can we receive welfare for post traumatic stress?



Yes. But change your gender first. Double your chances


----------



## qldfrog (4 December 2017)

PZ99 said:


> Yes. But change your gender first. Double your chances



even better get confused as to your gender ,your chances are not growing exponentially


----------



## Tisme (4 December 2017)

sptrawler said:


> Well getting away from a guy calling a girl some pretty awful things.
> I came to Australia as an eight year old kid and my brother, who was two years older developed psoriasis, we were bashed for being Poms and bashed because my brother was a leper and we were called some horrific things. We recieved the "royal flush", were dacked, were beaten on a regular basis.
> Who should I complain to?
> Can I get compensation, have I got a claim for racial vilification because I wasn't Australian and can we receive welfare for post traumatic stress?





And I


qldfrog said:


> even better get confused as to your gender ,your chances are not growing exponentially





Just go all out: skin colour, sexual persuasion, gender, aquaphobia, bullying, gymnophobia, etc etc. There are plenty of reasons for compensation, but the first three are 90% of the claim.


----------



## basilio (4 December 2017)

And exactly what have the last few comments have to do with high functioning  TV show sociopaths terrorising women ?


----------



## Tisme (4 December 2017)

basilio said:


> And exactly what have the last few comments have to do with high functioning  TV show sociopaths terrorising women ?




Lame


----------



## sptrawler (7 December 2017)

This issue has really opened a can of worms, can't wait to see the fall out results, in 10 years.
If I'm still here.
My guess, it will make producers select talent on ability, it will make generous pay offers go out the window and make "film star wages drop".
Which has to be a good thing, all round.


----------



## Tisme (22 January 2018)

Macquack said:


> How much money did you make out of being a diickhead?
> 
> That sleazy f*ucker made a shiit load of money because the public viewed him as a nice guy and the "genial gardener".
> 
> ...





High class, unbiased, well researched and factual. Can't beat a good education and genetics .

Next!


----------



## SirRumpole (22 January 2018)

Well, it all seems to have blown over now.

Any charges laid ?

Any of Nine's management walked the plank ?

Things seem to be back to normal. I wonder who has learned what lessons ?

If he was such an a**hole to everyone it's a wonder no one took him out the back and beat the cr*p out of him.


----------



## Tisme (22 January 2018)

SirRumpole said:


> Well, it all seems to have blown over now.
> 
> Any charges laid ?
> 
> ...





He's male, white, he's hard on his charges, he's got a foul mouth, he says what he thinks, but what really grinds the gears of the victims looking for a bully is his sardonic wit...which can take some getting used to.

While we sit around pontificating our navels and worrying about some bloke being unattractive to some women, the Chinese and Russians are arming themselves to the teeth ready to spread their kind of empathy, human rights and sympathy onto the world stage. We'll fix'em good though with our powerful  words of shame and gender neutrality ....... tremble all those before the sword of social and keyboard warriors.


----------



## Tisme (23 January 2018)

sptrawler said:


> This issue has really opened a can of worms, can't wait to see the fall out results, in 10 years.
> If I'm still here.
> My guess, it will make producers select talent on ability, it will make generous pay offers go out the window and make "film star wages drop".
> Which has to be a good thing, all round.




It might be refreshing to see actors who can act in various roles, rather than securing their brand identity as a mono character.

Netflix seems like the a great opportunity for actors to cross into different role play.


----------

